# Marcgravia Seed Germination tips?



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you have any? These seeds are tiny. From what very little I can find you just sprinkle them on top of the soil in an appropriate enclosure (vivarium would work well...). But I'm always nervous about tiny seeds getting lost in the wash.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

with smaller seeds, I mix them with some sand. It helps me see where they are going and also helps to distribute the seeds across the media evenly.
Whos washing seeds?


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. Mixing with sad is a good idea. The wash thing was a figure of speech.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

My only tip would be for you to p.m me of where you got the seeds! ;-)


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

With other small seeded tropical plants, I use a 16 oz. deli cup with a clear top filled halfway with peat, vermeculite and perilite mixed in equal proportions. Make sure it is moist. Sprinkle the seeds on top, cover and put near a light source. Germination isn't usually difficult. Getting them to grow after that is sometimes tough.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Use milled spag. moss...its sterile so less chance of "damping off."...That's that fuzzy white stuff that kills seedlings...so keep soil, fingers, container, as sterile as you can...


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Judy S said:


> Use milled spag. moss...its sterile so less chance of "damping off."...That's that fuzzy white stuff that kills seedlings...so keep soil, fingers, container, as sterile as you can...


Thanks Judy. Is this something that can be had at a nursery or big box - or would I need to mail order it?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

You can get it in small bags at Lowes or HD...and using distilled water also helps..  I use the plastic salad containers from a supermarket...perfect environment for growing seeds...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

spaghum moss is also called orchid moss. Always at HD or lowes


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

The moss described on the package I am suggesting is "milled"--it is sterile, and fine. The "orchid" moss can spontaneously have ferns, etc. appear because, I believe, it has not been sterilized...and is usually "long fibered"--it is the moss that Pumilo and others use in the "cracked cork" background... They are two completely different products...but both have their uses, and both can be purchased at Lowes, HD.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

the quality of the spag mosses differ but they are all the same. If you need to find some nice sizes 
Milled Sphagnum


----------

